# PhotoshopUser Magazine - March 2009



## DonRicklin (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I just got my copy of this NAPP publication and read an excellent article in it by Our own LR Queen, Supper Moderator, Victoria Bampton on *DNG or Not *_*that is the question*_. Good going, Victoria! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










There is also Rob Sylvan's regular *Under the Loupe *contribution to the mag. This time *Adding New Web Galleries*. Where he mentions Matthew Compagna (TheTurningGate) and has links to Sean McCormack's Blog and Joe's LR Galleries.

Don


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes its a very good article. Congrats to Victoria.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Feb 7, 2009)

Woot!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you guys!  The number of our members in there now is really quite incredible.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 8, 2009)

Take another bow from the crowd Queen.......:cheesy::cheesy::lol::lol::roll:8)


----------



## BobK (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Feb 15, 2009)

Got my copy the other day and turned right to the article. Very well done! Congratulations again!


----------

